# Dust shrouds



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I am going to buy some dust shrouds for my Makita disk sander, but I am also looking at buying a Festool 5 " and one of their vacs for interior work. I would appreciate any experience you might have with these


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

For interior work imo nothing beats the RTS 400 and the midi


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have both a DTS 400 (same as the RTS but a different shape) and a ETS125. That there is a deadly combo for interior work. :yes: I prefer the ETS for drywall patches because I think it's a little faster and the DTS is a beast on trim.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

One thing I wish I did differently was buy the midi instead of the ct26. For interior work in occupied homes the CT-26 can be a little cumbersome.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I have both a DTS 400 (same as the RTS but a different shape) and a ETS125. That there is a deadly combo for interior work. :yes: I prefer the ETS for drywall patches because I think it's a little faster and the DTS is a beast on trim.



I couldn't agree more. I have all the sanders and they all serve a different purpose. The rts is the one I use most frequently. Midi is great interior and I use the 26 exterior


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd also agree that the Midi is probably the best size for interior work. Unless you're often stripping a lot of paint the extra capacity of the larger vacs isn't really necessary.

Personally, I've been using my RO 90 the most. It's nice being able to switch between the round and delta shaped pads and in rotex mode it's amazing how quickly it can sand through old coatings.

Beyond that the RTS, DTS and ETS are all amazing sanders, it just depends on whether a round, square or triangle shaped pads works best for the project at hand. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I went to woodcraft today to look at all of them they had a mini but they didn't have the Midi. He said the RO 125 is a good start out sander he tried to talk me into getting the largest vacuum


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Anybody got the RO 90? I just ordered one a couple days ago with a CT36. After reading some recent posts, I'm thinking I may end up wishing I had got a smaller vac. 

The smaller size of the 90 was attractive to me. Many times sanding trim, or stripping doors especially, with a 5" sander I think how many more places I could get into with a smaller one. And the Delta attachment looked pretty sweet.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Anybody got the RO 90? I just ordered one a couple days ago with a CT36. After reading some recent posts, I'm thinking I may end up wishing I had got a smaller vac.
> 
> The smaller size of the 90 was attractive to me. Many times sanding trim, or stripping doors especially, with a 5" sander I think how many more places I could get into with a smaller one. And the Delta attachment looked pretty sweet.



I got the RO 90 and love it. It's the only effective sander I've ever used for removing substantial material in tight corners, (with delta head). R0 125 is sweeter for removal, but not near as versatile. R0 150 is a beast, but tougher to work with all day on verticals. You won't regret getting your 90. That vac is a big'n though. You may end up wishing you went with a smaller vac if using more for interiors than exteriors.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Anybody got the RO 90? I just ordered one a couple days ago with a CT36. After reading some recent posts, I'm thinking I may end up wishing I had got a smaller vac.
> 
> The smaller size of the 90 was attractive to me. Many times sanding trim, or stripping doors especially, with a 5" sander I think how many more places I could get into with a smaller one. And the Delta attachment looked pretty sweet.


You'll like ro90. Get extra delta stikfix pads to have handy. The vac is big for interior, exterior it'd be fine. Personally I use midi inside, CT26 out. You always have 30 days to return/exchange it.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

One thing I've done is buy the sandpaper systainers for each size paper and filled it up right off the bat. It is very convenient to have the organization and selection on hand.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Anybody got the RO 90? I just ordered one a couple days ago with a CT36. After reading some recent posts, I'm thinking I may end up wishing I had got a smaller vac.
> 
> The smaller size of the 90 was attractive to me. Many times sanding trim, or stripping doors especially, with a 5" sander I think how many more places I could get into with a smaller one. And the Delta attachment looked pretty sweet.


The RO 90 has many cool uses, more so than any other we have. Its aggressive yet can do fine finish stuff too. I have four vacs and the midi gets used the most.


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 25, 2015)

They are good for exterior work.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Last week I bought the ct 26, the ro 125, and the ro 90, I used the 90, I taped the heavy plastic to the foundation on a pre 78 home with redwood siding. It kept the dust down significantly. Then I vacuumed the the plastic with the dustless technology's HEPA.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Mike2coat said:


> Last week I bought the ct 26, the ro 125, and the ro 90, I used the 90, I taped the heavy plastic to the foundation on a pre 78 home with redwood siding. It kept the dust down significantly. Then I vacuumed the the plastic with the dustless technology's HEPA.



Yeah, from what little I've used my 90 (not for RRP yet) it seems to be about 80-90 effective at dust extraction in aggressive mode. In random orbital mode it can get very close to full containment. 

I have doubts that any containment system short of a full shroud could approach full containment on an aggressive/disc sander. Then again, I haven't practiced much with it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, from what little I've used my 90 (not for RRP yet) it seems to be about 80-90 effective at dust extraction in aggressive mode. In random orbital mode it can get very close to full containment.
> 
> I have doubts that any containment system short of a full shroud could approach full containment on an aggressive/disc sander. Then again, I haven't practiced much with it.



Very true. About the only negative I can possibly think of with the RO90 is the poor containment in delta mode. Small price to pay IMO for such an effective tool.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I just had to fix it - "shouds" was driving me crazy every time I saw it.


----------

